# Vacuum marinator & injector



## hungryjohn (Jun 6, 2009)

Just after reading Shooter Rick's fine injector review, I got an e-mail touting "the world's first instant vacuum marinator and flavor injector."

https://www.zoomflavor.com/Default.aspx

Anyone tried it, heard anything about it?

My guess is it belongs in the gimmick category.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 6, 2009)

Hungryjohn;317555 said:
			
		

> Just after reading Shooter Rick's fine injector review, I got an e-mail touting "the world's first instant vacuum marinator and flavor injector."
> 
> https://www.zoomflavor.com/Default.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## carpetride (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a MariVac that works pretty well but it is a different concept than this.


----------



## oneshot (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't look good to me. Not to mention it's to small, one little piece at a time. My vote would be a big NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meatball (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd have to concur...looks a little gimmicky to me. These things never work like they make it look on TV. And, as others said, it would be tough to cram a butt in there.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 7, 2009)

I would have to get on the boat with meatball and one shot a really big NO. It looks like you mite fit a half a hot dog in there. I don't know about you things I cook and smoke are much larger than that thing would hold.


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 7, 2009)

Have a marivac as well and I love it for jerky - so I guess the jury is still out on this injectory thingy until someone can prove us all wrong!


----------



## garyt (Jun 7, 2009)

But But But. It is Chef Tony certified
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PD  T_Armataz_01_27:. Most of these products are based on stuff that has been around a while like a vac sealer in this case, hire a pitch man, and sell some junk to people who believe him. Anyone want to buy a Rotato potato peeler.


----------



## kueh (Jun 15, 2009)

The process and equipment are nothing new.  

Commercial units use stainless steel containers and a tumbler (much like a rock polishing tumbler).  Mostly used in local shops.

The industrial units use huge SS containers.  Mostly used in making jerky.


----------

